# ~!~Please Help the Camelot Slaughter Horses~!~UPDATED Mar,17,2011



## TigerLily Trail Ranch

These horses are located in Cranberry, NJ and need to be saved! They are at the Camelot #10 auction pen, which is the slaughter pen & #1 which is the re sale pen. The sales are every Wednesday night & they have until noon every Saturday, before they are shipped to slaughter. Every Wednesday night the page is updated with new horses that need homes & the pages keep getting updated till Saturday. They usually get updated at least once an hour. Even If you can't afford to get one, please PLEASE network the best you can! Post on Facebook, myspace, your local craigslist, even let your friends & family know! Please help get these pens cleared!!!!! Some help is better than none at all! The more people that know the better the chance for the horses! "One raindrop raises the sea, imagine what *two* can do!" They take credit and paypal over the phone and there are transportation trailers heading everywhere so one may be headed your way! 

*Thanks to good networking, no horses at Camelot have been sent to slaughter since November 2009, please help keep it that way!*


Here is the link to the main FaceBook page and the 2nd one is to the pic folder of horses that are still available! 

Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/#!/CamelotHorseWeekly


Horses that still need homes: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?id=159567607387049&aid=56068




Thank you in advance for all the help, & I will be updating this thread weekly. Please PLEASE spread the word around!!!


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch

All of this week's horses have found homes :bun


----------



## cristina33

I  was heavy hearted when I went to work Saturday morning as there were still 19 horses in the pen  . I kept thinking sheesh 40 is alot to be sold or rescued. I was thrilled to see they all were sold !!!! I do think thats the largest number they have had yet ! Did you read the notes about the dog talking to the horses omg I cryed ........... 
Bless all those that saved those horses!


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch

Yep I cried... A LOT. I was really tempted to get that roan & the paint with a blue eye, but im waiting to save a couple of mustangs from SW Livestock, which is the biggest kill auction & feedlot in the SW, compliments of Dennis Chavez  . Im SO glad they all found homes though


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch

Here are the links to the photo albums where this week's available horses are Feedlot horses (Sarah Andrew's Pics), Feedlot Horses, Re-sale horses.  Please cross post about these guys anywhere you can!


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch

Several horses & donkeys have already found homes! Lets keep the new homes coming!!!


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch

Only 20 to go including the re-sale horses!!!


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch

Only 13 left!!!


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch

5 left!!!


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch

All of this week's horses have found homes :bun


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch

They have 60+ horses this week . Available Horses in Pen #10 & heres the link to the horses from the Camelot 10 that still need homes: the Camelot 10


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch

OK the final count was 40 horses including 5 of the camelot 10. There are 31 that still need homes!!! Here are the links to the pics.
Sarah Andrew's Pics
Available Horses in Pen #10


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch

Im startin to get worried . 2 mares STILL need homes! Come on people keep posting!!!


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch

Everyone has gone to new homes or rescues


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?id=159567607387049&aid=58163 Here are *37* of this week's horses that need homes come on folks, post this out!!!


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch

Heres this weeks list!!! http://www.facebook.com/album.php?fbid=209455935731549&id=159567607387049&aid=58908


----------



## hlf1996

Anymore horses recently?


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch

The sale is every Wednesday night so yes. I havent been posting cuz it didnt seem like that many folks were interested. Thankfully everyone has been finding homes . Here are the preview photos from tonight http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.231507736859702.72078.159567607387049. None of these horses are available yet but some will be from tonight till Sat at 2pm EST I believe. Please spread this around! I sure wish there was something like this in NM. Oh & heres the main FB page http://www.facebook.com/CamelotHorseWeekly


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch

Here are the latest. Last week was really close so please* PLEASE *network these horses out!!!

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.233924406618035.72940.159567607387049

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.233569406653535.72848.159567607387049


----------



## ksmith

This is AMAZING what you all are doing. I have always wanted growing up to save animals! I am 15 now, and I still would like to rescued animals. I wish I lived closer!! But THANK YOU for saving theses amazing creatures... No animal deserves to be slaughtered.


----------



## Horsiezz

Would love to get some of these guys but we already have our hands full with Sugarcreek Auction in Sugarcreek, Ohio. Im sure you have all heard about this one, its a horrible place. I've seen horrible things there and I come to tears every time I go! We try our best to get horses from there but we dont have money to do it regularly. We saved a 2 yr old Quarter Pony gelding from going to slaughter. Only thing wrong with him was an abcessed jaw. Hes in perfect help and a friend bought him from us. He just got back from training and hes gunna be his nieces riding pony. We also saved a beautiful yearling Saddlebred sorrel colt. He was in the "kill pen" and we were bidding against a meat buyer. We got him for $75. He was in perfect health. Just needed some weight on him, and afer we did that we found a good home for him. We have gotten many others too that turned out to be wonderful horses!


----------

